# Belgian chocolate Academy



## mr.farenheight (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello 
everybody I just finished up my work as a volunteer at a local bakeshop that does in store sales as well as delivery to resturants,parties,ect. I have been none-stop in reading pastry/baking, chocolate textbooks My favorit is BO FRIBERG's Professional pastry chef series. Anyhow let me get to the point; I have been seriously seeking out schools that put a large emphasis on chocolate work, specifically The Callebaut Chocolate Academy. I could really use some help on this school and if anyone knows anything It would really help me out.

-ThankYou-


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

Besides Brussels, Belgium they also hold classes in Saint-Hyacinthe, Canada. Try 450-774-9131, ask for info.


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

There's also a facility in the Singapore Barry Callebaut facility. I went on training there about 1 1/2 years ago. If I am not mistaken it's still Chef Jean Marc Bernalin who conducts the class to date. It's a very nice facility and each participant gets his/her table to work on the chocolates. Try the website. Try contacting +65 68491141

Good Luck!


----------

